# How long can my beardie go without heat light?



## Dixi1801

The one I had died so I got another which was screw fit and didn't fit the holder 

Atm the OH has him on a hot water bottle, he's been without the heat light all day, which I know is a while and I've acted as fast as I can!

I'm out and about again on the way to napkins for either a screw fit adapter or a holder!

Thanks a lot for any answers!

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Rthompson

A singular day without heat won't cause them a massive issue providing you haven't fed them, they're hardy creatures but feeding them without the appropriate heat will cause poor digestion and impaction.

In the future ensure you have spare bulbs!


----------



## richardquinn

go to b&q and buy a basking bulb or morrisons/asda, they are just the same thing only in reptile shops they charge more to have a blue,red or green tint to them the hot water bottle is not a good long term answer as beardies feel heat from above not below


----------



## kelz.1988

As long as your temps dont fall below 16c your beardie should be fine for a day. But as mentioned before make sure he hasnt eaten otherwise he wont digest the food properly. I always have at least 2 spare bulbs just in case it breaks!


----------



## kelsey7692

Agree with what has been said above. Be carefull with the heat of the hotwater bottle as they can burn on their stomachs, they take heat from above. If you haven't already done so I would put a towel or sheet around the hotwater bottle. Don't feed him until the light is back up and running at the correct temp. At the moment he won't be able to properly digest his food.

When you get your replacement bulb buy a couple extra so you don't have this problem again


----------

